# +(( الحان الطقس السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد ))+



## mohraeel (17 أغسطس 2007)

الالحان السنويه كامله بالصوت الرائع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



لمعلمنا ابراهيم عياد




​*ابانا الذى
ايبى كران
ابشويس افنوتى
ابتجيك ايفول1
ابتجيك ايفول2
اجيوس
ارحمنا يا الله
ارى سباس
ارى برسفافين
اسمعو يا شعب
اصوب اناجيوس
افرحى يا مريم
اكزماروؤت
الشاروبيم
الليلويا جى افميفى
الليلويا فاى بيبى
الهيتينيات
اليثوس غار
اليسون ايماس
امامك يارب
امين الليلويا ذوكصابترى
انوبيون سو كيريى
انوك بى
او نياتو
اوسبرين
اونوف امو ماريا
ايها الرب
بافلوس بى ابسطولوس
بافلوكيفوس
بالمسيح
بخرستوس بنسوتير
براكسيس1
براكسيس2
براكسيس3
بشفاعة
بشفاعة_غريغورى
بى اهموت غار
بى اهموت غار_الطويله
توت اليثوس
توثاناتون كيريى
توف هيم ابشويس
تى شورى
تين اووشت
تين جوشت
تين جوشت-غريغورى
جاى ناى نان
جيه افسماروؤت1
جيه افسماروؤت2
خين امبى اخرستوس
ذوكصابترى
ذوكصابترى_قبطى
سبحو الله_عربى
سبحو الله_قبطى
سوتيس
هيتين ابريسفيا
هيتين ابريسفيا_غريغورى
شيرى ماريا
شيرى ماريا_الطويله
طاى شورى
فول ايفول
كاثاثو تو اليوس
كاثوليكون
كرحمتك
كما كان
ابوؤرو
ماريا تى تشرومبى
مارين اووشت
نى سافيف تيرو
نى شيروبيم
نى شيروبيم_غريغورى
وننتظر
واحد هو الاب​*



​


----------



## oesi no (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((الحان السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد))+*

ميرسى يا مهرائيل مجموعه هايله 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## mohraeel (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((الحان السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد))+*

*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## the servant (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((الحان السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد))+*

سلام ونعمة طاسوني,,,

لا كدة الموضوع وسع قوي والمنافسة بقت شديدة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وفعلا في الحان انا كنت بدور عليها لقيتها هناااا

يسوع معاكي


----------



## mohraeel (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((الحان السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد))+*

*هههههههههه
ميرسى يا فراى على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## minatharwat (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +((الحان السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد))+*

thankxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mohraeel (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +((الحان السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد))+*

*ميرسى مينا لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## سميرفكرى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +((الحان السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد))+*

اشكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## مسعد خليل (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +((الحان السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد))+*

[size="4"*]مجهود رائع وجميل شكرااااااااااااا الرب يبارك حيات*ك[/size]


----------



## MacGyver (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: +((الحان السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد))+*

هايل و شكراً يا مهرائيل على الموضوع المميز, أنا كنت بضور على حجات كتير, و لقتها :d


----------



## mohraeel (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: +((الحان السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد))+*

*ميرسى لمروركم الجميل اخوتى*
*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## ابن انطونيوس (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: +((الحان السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد))+*

هلا مهرائيل شكرا لتعب محبتك والرب يعوضك نرجو الكثير فى مجال الخدمه


----------



## kashrafk (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: +((الحان السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد))+*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## waleed waheed (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع​


----------

